# Magic Mountain, Volunteer Day 10/23/10



## billski (Oct 23, 2010)

"You look filthy!" my wife said as I sauntered into the house.  The only thing better than getting dirty in the mountains is doing it at Magic.

The Inn at Magic (new "Lodge" name does not roll off my tongue) lived up to expectations.  A nice evening chatting with the new owners reveals many interesting tidbits, save for another day.






A step out the door finds Magic looking just fine; A touch of frost on top










Matt, Mr. Reliable was there bright and early.  He is indeed indispensible.  
Turnout was strong.  We split into to teams of six and heading into the woods, on an 
exciting 4WD excursion up hill.

the trails look fiiiiiine!





At the midpoint, we got out and the mountain ops guys let us choose our weapons.






Ginsu knives they are not!






Mountain Ops then deserted us.  For a moment, I felt like I was on the Survivor show.  Who am I to tangle with a Magic sabre rattler when I am equipped with a measly lopper and saw?!!!

We got right to work.  Coordinated our watches and took a break first thing 






After:










Oh the lines we will make!





We were off-map all day





Three volunteer days have accomplished an incredible amount






My handiwork:










Colorizor!





Fan guns are good to go!





Industry gossip was topic of the day.  Buying lifts, 5 year plan, Maple Valley, Ascutney, what the hell do you look like when you have your ski duds on?  Why I decided to get a helmet.   

Matt's 2YO son was adorable






Great crowd, hard working.  This place is gonna shine this year.

See you when the snow flies!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice report, Bill! Nice work. Those woods like meticulously pruned. Very cool!


----------



## billski (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Steve.  The idea was to open them up.   The gnarl is gone and the snow snakes are dead!  If you hit something, I will be amazed.   The "intermediate glades" are going to be a really nice introduction for any intermediate skier/boarder.

Some of the other areas have some small-ish nasty pines that are going to take a lot more work.  We were lucky to be in a more mature section of forest.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice report, looks like a good time!

Can't wait to get up there this season to check out the handy work.  "Intermediate glades" sound just my speed.


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice report, looks like a good time!
> 
> Can't wait to get up there this season to check out the handy work.  "Intermediate glades" sound just my speed.



When you get there, just ask anyone where to find them.  Everyone is treated like family, all you gotta do is step out and ask.  You won't find a friendlier bunch!


----------



## djspookman (Oct 25, 2010)

nice work!  I was wondering where you guys were all day.  I was part of the crew building and erecting the vavle-houses and that cable shed by the Blue lift.

Such a nice day to be on the mountain!

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 25, 2010)

Great report & thanks for your efforts Bill & DJ.  Looks like a great time was had by all.  Nice work!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 25, 2010)

From a Magic fan a big thank you to all those who went and put in a hard days work.  Someday in the future when I am free from my kids high school obligations I would love to go up and put in a days work myself.  Bill will be looking forward to your report on the lodge.  From the outside it looks like a nice place.  To Matt, Rusty and Orange Gondola your effforts seem to be paying off and I look forward returning and supporting you this season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## neil (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work Bill!

I'm getting pumped to go back to Magic this season.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the report Bill and for your pruning skills:beer:  I can;t wait for the red chair to start spinning!!


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 25, 2010)

I saw some of your handiwork last week Bill!  Way to go--that is some tough work!


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I saw some of your handiwork last week Bill!  Way to go--that is some tough work!


thanks, but remember there was about a dozen people in the glades on Saturday, not just me.  

I worked alongside "Sorcerer" whacking the brush, saplings and low branches. "Sorcerer" (Tom) posts here too.   Kudos to him!  

Kudos to DJSpookman for all his building skills.  Those structures Dave and his fellow volunteers are investments in the future - they will preserve and protect key investments made this year in snowmaking and storage of other gear.  These are the unsung heroes of the mountain that nobody thinks about when they are finding their lines.

Also, I cannot understate the work done at the first two Volunteer days - many more people contributed much.  You will notice a different when you ski/board/tele this year.


----------



## farlep99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice report,  I was at day #2, but couldn't make it this past weekend.  Looks like you guys finished up the work on the lower part of the intermediate glade we worked on.- nice.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2010)

Really, really dumb question, I should know but I've never been accused of being smart...  Is there a green chair any more?


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 26, 2010)

Bill there was a green chair but it  was removed many many many moons ago.  Maybe youa re confiusing that with green line which is the blue lift that DJ said they were working on also known for a time as the Pheonix lift.  Confusing I know lol.  If you were standing at the base of the red chair looking uphill, the chair you are referring to is about 30 yards to your left. At the top end it ends just underneath sunshine corner.  However it was never completed. That is on the to- do list once enough shares ahve been sold and the LLC is up and running so to speak.


----------



## orangegondola (Oct 26, 2010)

Howdy Neighbor


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 27, 2010)

Howdy Should be some good times in store!


----------



## Sorcerer (Oct 27, 2010)

djspookman said:


> nice work!  I was wondering where you guys were all day.  I was part of the crew building and erecting the vavle-houses and that cable shed by the Blue lift.
> 
> Such a nice day to be on the mountain!
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!



The cable shed is an interesting looking structure. I gather it's built that way to protect the cable from humidity. 

View attachment 4038


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorcerer said:


> The cable shed is an interesting looking structure. I gather it's built that way to protect the cable from humidity.
> 
> View attachment 4038



That's what Matt told me the cable guy instructed him to do to preserve it.  And he has to coat it with cooking oil about once a month.  It's too heavy to be moved by any equipment the mountain has.


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2010)

One more just because I have to pull and all nighter, and have to do something to stay awake.  A little fuzzy, just the way I feel right now.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 28, 2010)

billski said:


> That's what Matt told me the cable guy instructed him to do to preserve it.  And he has to coat it with cooking oil about once a month.  It's too heavy to be moved by any equipment the mountain has.



yup.  flow thru ventilation and protection from vertical moisture (rain) was the spec.  It's not as pretty as I'd like it to be, but it offers great protection from the elements, pretty cost-effectively.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 28, 2010)

djspookman said:


> yup.  flow thru ventilation and protection from vertical moisture (rain) was the spec.  It's not as pretty as I'd like it to be, but it offers great protection from the elements, pretty cost-effectively.




Who cares if its not TTAT pertty as long as it works. Nice job!


----------



## djspookman (Oct 28, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Who casres if its not pertty as long as it works. Nice job!



well, I'm a designer by trade, so all day I do things to perfection.. BUT... if it were mine, I'm a Native Vermonter, so it would be function vs. form..


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 28, 2010)

Functionality at a good value price point is what we need. I wasn't  trying to knock your skills at making things asthetically pleasing    It looks just fine in the picture.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 28, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Functionality at a good value price point is what we need. I wasn't  trying to knock your skills at making things asthetically pleasing    It looks just fine in the picture.



no worries, I didn't take it as a knock!


----------



## roark (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^ fortunately it's better constructed than spookman's wood shed!!!   :-o   

and prettier :wink:


----------



## djspookman (Oct 28, 2010)

roark said:


> ^^^ fortunately it's better constructed than spookman's wood shed!!!   :-o
> 
> and prettier :wink:




haha.. but not better than yours.....


----------

